# Cruising RPM at 70MPH



## LarrySchro (Nov 30, 2016)

I am an owner of a 2011 Chevy Cruze RS with Turbo 1.4L.

I just had my turbo charger replaced last week at around 71,000 miles and received my car back this week.

On my daily commute I travel on a 70MPH highway and use my cruise control for the duration of the drive. I don't 100% remember where my RPMs used to be before the repair work was done, but it is cruising at about 2,700 RPMs and i feel that is much higher than it was in the past. Although, I'm not 100% sure where it used to cruise at; I was hoping to get some input from some of you guys to see if I need to bring it back into the shop or if this was a normal cruising RPM. 

Thank you!!


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I also cruise at 70, but my tach *usually* is around 2500 RPMs


----------



## LarrySchro (Nov 30, 2016)

That makes me feel a little bit better Brando, I was just worried since I had some issues with the dealership I'm working with. My concern was that the turbo charger I replaces was not functioning properly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Larry, 2700 RPM is about right for the 2011 LT and LTZ automatics. The 2012's have a slightly lower cruising RPM than the 2011s.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

The diesel ticks over at 2200rpm at 75mph. :laugh:


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If the RPM was wrong, that would suggest a problem with the transmission (either slipping or not in 6th gear), not the turbo.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My 2012 ECO MT runs right around 2300 RPM at 70 MPH. BrandoFisher's LT is running at 2500 RPM - automatic and same model year. Knowing the final drive ratio was increased from 2011 to 2012 OP's 2700 RPM sounds about right.


----------



## LarrySchro (Nov 30, 2016)

obermd said:


> My 2012 ECO MT runs right around 2300 RPM at 70 MPH. BrandoFisher's LT is running at 2500 RPM - automatic and same model year. Knowing the final drive ratio was increased from 2011 to 2012 OP's 2700 RPM sounds about right.


I managed to find an older photo to compare to the current situation. The first photo is roughly a year ago and the current one was from today at nearly identical speeds. The second was taken after work was done on the car. 

Car taken in for check engine light (Turbo Underboost)
- Turbo Replaced
-Next day find that the dealer had cracked one of my lines and was leaking fluid (Appeared to be coolant)
- Car kept overnight and line repaired
-Next morning check engine light yet again
-Problem fixed that morning - was told a wire was not completely snapped in and was loose connection.

Today is the second photo.

12/28/15 : https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9iUPMgrD6dKVC13OXRtYXo4cnQ3TGw2MG50aHRIdTF3T1FR
12/09/16 : https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9iUPMgrD6dKQkZlRTBORVhMYVJCTjhYN2JySjZ1bVpaUlAw


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Not sure what your photo is showing, looks like the car is running with 100RPM of previously, no? RPM looks correct for a 2011 gearing.


----------



## LarrySchro (Nov 30, 2016)

spacedout said:


> Not sure what your photo is showing, looks like the car is running with 100RPM of previously, no? RPM looks correct for a 2011 gearing.


 I guess what I am saying is I was probably worried about nothing haha. It's just when you have a bad experience with car repair then you start to question things. Last year the car ran at 2,600 rpm and now it's at 2,800 so it's definitely close to where it was. I honestly don't know much about cars to be honest, so one of the main reasons I joined this forum was to get a better understanding and learn more about my Chevy Cruze.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

To go a bit further, the tach, like the rest of the instruments, is electronic and inaccuracy can develop over time.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Well you are going slightly faster in one of the photos. Nonetheless, your car is in its top gear as it should be. 

Something came up on the Facebook forums that said that the cruise control seems to vary speed a bit despite not showing any difference on the speedometer. I have had someone following me, and I have followed another Cruze at highway speeds and I think there's definitely some truth behind that.


----------

